# Have you played a 28" baritone in Drop C (or standard tuning, one tone down)?



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

Hey, here's a specific question, in relation to my ongoing quest to establish optimum scale-length and tuning.

*Premise*
I love drop C (actually, CFCFAC) but have realised my 24.75" Gibson Les Paul probably isn't the optimum guitar for that job.

The thick strings required result in some powerful chords and I'll keep my customised Epiphone SG in CGCFAC for big, slow drone chords and stoner-riffing; but I want to find a faster setup, for high-performance down-tuned riffing.

*7-string?*
- I've already ordered a cheap 25.5" 7-string to experiment with; both in ADADGBD and GCGCFAC.

*Baritone?*
However, a baritone is very much under consideration too.. and given my love for Telecasters and plans to build a collection of interchangeable Telecaster bodies/necks, ordering a Warmoth 28-5/8" is surely a brilliant idea?

*Questions*
Have you ever used a 28" for playing in either Drop C, or perhaps at least standard tuning, a full-tone down?

Warmoth's 28" is a big scale, considering many produce baritones at 27".

- If so, which string gauges did you use?
- How did it perform, versus the same tuning at 25.5" or 24.75"?

Answers, thoughts and wisdom appreciated!

(PS. I know multi-scale may well be the final conclusion, but I'd rather reach that point having trodden the paths of baritone and 7-string myself, first!)


----------



## Tenaba (Jul 29, 2016)

I personally haven't owned a 28" baritone, but I really wish I had a 28" 8 string. I'd tune it to perfect fourths in G. I'm sure that a 28" tuned to Drop C or D Standard would perform just fine, with a lot more sharpness and bite to the attack, given that you'd be using thinner strings, and the scale length is longer.

I'm curious though, how did you find your 25.5" 7 in GCGCFAC? No intonation problems or anything? Didn't sound too muddy? I'm personally loving 26.5" tuned down to A, but I don't think I'd go any lower.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

Cardbird said:


> I personally haven't owned a 28" baritone, but I really wish I had a 28" 8 string. I'd tune it to perfect fourths in G. I'm sure that a 28" tuned to Drop C or D Standard would perform just fine, with a lot more sharpness and bite to the attack, given that you'd be using thinner strings, and the scale length is longer.
> 
> I'm curious though, how did you find your 25.5" 7 in GCGCFAC? No intonation problems or anything? Didn't sound too muddy? I'm personally loving 26.5" tuned down to A, but I don't think I'd go any lower.



Hey, I haven't thought about alternative tunings, beyond Drop tunings. What's the appeal of fourths?

Sharpness and bite would be awesome, as would improved playability! Having effectively tens (if possible) would be really cool.

It's a painful reality of being someone into alternative tunings, that the first thing you want to do after buying a new guitar, is have a second one, for trying alternative tunings on!

Changing strings and adjusting action/truss rode is one thing.. but having to change a nut for dramatic changes is a total pain!

The 7-string arrives early next week!

My only 25.5" guitar is the Telecaster HH, which is currently in Drop D with tens (as my most conventional guitar).

I've been super-tempted to put it in Drop C with heavier strings, but have spent ages getting it playing nice in standard..

..but I have a 25.5" 7-string arriving in a few days!

I'm as excited about putting that into GCGCFAC and being able to try out Drop C on 25.5", as I am about trying the low G!


----------



## jephjacques (Jul 29, 2016)

The only drawback to your interchangeable neck idea is that you'll have to adjust the bridge intonation if/when you switch from a 25.5" neck to a 28", but it's not really that much of a hassle if you're already going to the trouble of disassembling the guitar.

Personally I find drop-c to work fine on anything from a Gibson scale up, all the Periphery dudes have 25.5" guitars in drop-C and it sounds good.


----------



## Tenaba (Jul 29, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Hey, I haven't thought about alternative tunings, beyond Drop tunings. What's the appeal of fourths?
> 
> Sharpness and bite would be awesome, as would improved playability! Having effectively tens (if possible) would be really cool.
> 
> ...



Perfect fourths is just 5 semitones up for each strings, all the way through. It's basically the same as standard tuning, except without the major third on the second string. So EADGCF, for example. In my case, I'd like GCFA#D#G#C#F#, giving me plenty of room for everything. You can't do conventional chords or barres, but it makes improvisation and soloing a ton easier.

Have fun when your new guitar arrives!


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

jephjacques said:


> The only drawback to your interchangeable neck idea is that you'll have to adjust the bridge intonation if/when you switch from a 25.5" neck to a 28", but it's not really that much of a hassle if you're already going to the trouble of disassembling the guitar.
> 
> Personally I find drop-c to work fine on anything from a Gibson scale up, all the Periphery dudes have 25.5" guitars in drop-C and it sounds good.



Yeah, intonation's fine. It's changing nuts that's a hassle!

Well, by this time next week I'll know how Drop C feels on a 25.5" scale; even if that's on a 7-string.

Depending on:
A) How much I enjoy Drop C on the 25'5"
B) how much I enjoy the 7th string
C) Whether the cheap 7-string is worth upgrading with a new humbucker

I'll either

A) Sell it and buy a second Telecaster HH, for Drop C @ 25.5"
B) Sell it and buy a decent 7-string for GCGCFAC
C) Buy a new pickup and hardware for the cheap 7-string

I'll then be looking to get a Warmoth baritone neck, to try out Drop C @ 28" too!


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

Cardbird said:


> Perfect fourths is just 5 semitones up for each strings, all the way through. It's basically the same as standard tuning, except without the major third on the second string. So EADGCF, for example. In my case, I'd like GCFA#D#G#C#F#, giving me plenty of room for everything. You can't do conventional chords or barres, but it makes improvisation and soloing a ton easier.
> 
> Have fun when your new guitar arrives!



Right, so it's only on the second string that the change occurs (B becomes C); but then as the first string is relative, it also changes (from E to F)?

Looks easy enough to try without changing strings, so I'll give it a go sometime!

Cheers, it's just a Harley Benton from Thomann for £128! Good reviews though. I'm not expecting much and may well have to sell it on and upgrade, but I'd rather try this before spending £600 on a 7 string, when I've never played one!


----------



## Tenaba (Jul 29, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Right, so it's only on the second string that the change occurs (B becomes C); but then as the first string is relative, it also changes (from E to F)?
> 
> Looks easy enough to try without changing strings, so I'll give it a go sometime!
> 
> Cheers, it's just a Harley Benton from Thomann for £128! Good reviews though. I'm not expecting much and may well have to sell it on and upgrade, but I'd rather try this before spending £600 on a 7 string, when I've never played one!



Yep, it's pretty much just tuning the first two strings up a semitone! I found it a bit odd at first, but I almost can't go back now, it feels natural. It also helps me play on my 7 string, since I don't have to worry where the major third is.


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2016)

28" is is wholly unnecessary for drop C. I had a 28er and it was set up for drop F. In fact, it sounded badass. Imho, that Gibson scale actually _is_ the best for drop C. Just get the right strings.

I'd say if that's really no good for you to try something that's 26.5 if you can find it.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

Cardbird said:


> Perfect fourths is just 5 semitones up for each strings, all the way through. It's basically the same as standard tuning, except without the major third on the second string. So EADGCF, for example. In my case, I'd like GCFA#D#G#C#F#, giving me plenty of room for everything. You can't do conventional chords or barres, but it makes improvisation and soloing a ton easier.
> 
> Have fun when your new guitar arrives!





Cardbird said:


> Yep, it's pretty much just tuning the first two strings up a semitone! I found it a bit odd at first, but I almost can't go back now, it feels natural. It also helps me play on my 7 string, since I don't have to worry where the major third is.



Isn't that up a full-tone on each string?

Interestingly, I'd previously been wondering about tunings that included higher pitches on the upper strings, in order to bring back some higher notes while in a drop tuning.

That said, I really enjoy drone chords and GCGCFAC offers tonnes of opportunities for those!

One idea I've toyed with is CGCFAC* - so drop C on a 7-string, with an extra string at the high end. Either a higher note, or possibly an extra drone string in C or G.

Btw, I am perpetually confused by upper/lower and 1st/6th strings.. I always think of the thickest string as 'low' and thinnest as 'high'.. but tend to think of 1st as the lowest string.

Rob Chapman explaining in a video that someone people start their scale structures from the highest string and some from the lowest, provides a potential explanation. For me, everything starts with the lowest string.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

vilk said:


> 28" is is wholly unnecessary for drop C. I had a 28er and it was set up for drop F. In fact, it sounded badass. Imho, that Gibson scale actually _is_ the best for drop C. Just get the right strings.
> 
> I'd say if that's really no good for you to try something that's 26.5 if you can find it.



Yeah? I wondered if 28" might be a bit much.. but what does that mean?

Presumably, that even with 10 gauge, they would be loose in Drop C?

24.75 in Drop C with Ernie Ball Beefy Slinkies (basically 11 through 12) is powerful, but pretty damn slow.

Given that 25.5" is Fender's standard for standard tuning, I find it hard not to conclude Drop C is optimum in a minimum of 25.5", if not more?

Yeah, 26.5" was my initial feeling for a baritone, but I can't see anyone who offers necks in this range? Mainly just superstrat-style guitars.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

Hmm.. I'm already thinking that I might play the Harley Benton for a week or so, then send it back and try the Schecter C7 Deluxe for only £250!

It's 26.5" and looks like it might be good enough to be worth spending money upgrading.


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Yeah? I wondered if 28" might be a bit much.. but what does that mean?
> 
> Presumably, that even with 10 gauge, they would be loose in Drop C?
> 
> ...



I've never known of a 26.5" scale that wasn't a superstrat.

25.5" for drop C is fine too. I used to have a Fernandes set up like that with beefies. I gave it to my buddy as a gift, and he keeps in in drop C as well, but I believe he's using Daddario Jazz lights, by my recommendation. I switched to those as well. Daddarios are stiffer than Ernie Balls, which are _famous for being slinky, duh!_

Honestly though, try your gibby with some Daddario Jazz Lights in drop C and I bet you'll be pleasantly surprised.


and what I mean by too much is that with a scale that long the strings will be too tight, bending the strings will suck, and I don't even know how thin the strings would have to be. I feel like even 9s would be really tight if you stretched them 28". And of course, 28" scale is noticeably different to play on. It's longer, longer stretches, playing the first and the 5th fret together becomes something you've gotta work for. If you've gotta get the 28" to accommodate your tuning, well then that's what you do to get the good tone. But a tuning like drop C doesn't justify it. To me, that is.


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jul 29, 2016)

Had a 28" Ibby baritone......Vilk is right, this is completely unnecessary for drop C.

Drop C on 25.5" scale is awesome with 10-52s, and 11-54s is just about right for a 24.75" scale. A baritone really isn't for such a 'high' tuning, to me. I had that Ibby as low as F, had it in B, open B, drop A, etc...the point is that it's a longer scale and you can use thinner strings in lower tunings, but a baritone for drop C is overkill IMO.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

Thanks guys, I had a feeling 28" might be a bit long.

Yeah, I'm on 11-54 on a 24.75 and it sounds good, but is a little clunky.

I've got a 25.5" in the post, but - depending on how that goes - might send it back and go for the 26.5" Schecter. You reckon that would work?


----------



## vilk (Jul 29, 2016)

I reckon that a 24.75 works perfectly lol

I mean, think about professional musicians that play in D standard or drop C. How many of them are using baritone scale guitars? I can't even think of one.


----------



## P-Ride (Jul 29, 2016)

vilk said:


> I reckon that a 24.75 works perfectly lol



Well, I've played Drop C with a 24.75 for over ten years and find it alright, but a bit clunky!

Am open to the idea of trying a different string brand, but the rationale of adding one-two inches and decreasing string gauge seems pretty solid to me.

A 28" neck from America is a couple of hundred quid potentially saved if you guys are really confident it's not worth trying, so that's helpful to know!

It might only be 25.5" is what's required here. Although I'd like to try 26.5" too!


----------



## Blood Tempest (Jul 29, 2016)

I have a 28" scale 8 string on its way to me today. I also own a 25.5" 8 string that does EADGBEAD just fine. The only reason I went to a longer scale was so I can go ever lower. You most definitely do not need a 28" for drop C. I think that would be overkill. 25.5" should do it. 26.5" max.


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 31, 2016)

I would go no longer than 26.5 for drop C.


----------



## Vrollin (Jul 31, 2016)

Have a 28" baritone that I have set up in c# standard, using 10-52. It goes completely against what is "right" for a baritone set up but it sounds gnarly. The bridge pickup doesnt sit hard up against the bridge itself, its a little more forward towards the neck, and the tension with those strings in that tuning just happen to work so well.
Don't be afraid to try different things just because someone on the internet told you its not "correct"....


----------



## Winspear (Jul 31, 2016)

I don't see why there should be any maximum scale length for a given tuning. Clarity will only continue to increase. That may or may not be what you are after. Tension is entirely controllable - 30" being about the limit for high E, high D at 28" is perfectly fine 
Put it this way, an 8 string guitar is pretty much the same thing (B string instead of C, high E instead of D) and people love 28" or even 30" for those because the clarity is great. It's not all about the bottom string  
You may prefer multiscale with regards to the bright tone of the treble strings. But I don't put too much weight on that. Fretting at the 2nd fret you are already back into 25.5" territory. It's only really open chords that the trebles sound a lot brighter on


----------



## P-Ride (Aug 1, 2016)

Given the only 25.5" guitar I have (my Telecaster) is in DADGBD and I don't want to downtune it, I think getting another 25.5" or a 26.5" guitar is my next move; probably 7-string, for GCGCFAC.

I just sent back the cheap Harley Benton 7-string on delivery, as I realised there is no point owning a guitar that is so cheap I won't want to spend any cash upgrading it.

Should I buy a £200-£250 guitar like the Schecter C-7 Deluxe or Ibanez GRG7221 today and potentially upgrade the electronics?

Or should I wait six months until I move to Australia and then look at getting a £600-£800 version of the above guitars, instead?


----------



## Blood Tempest (Aug 1, 2016)

P-Ride said:


> Or should I wait six months until I move to Australia and then look at getting a £600-£800 version of the above guitars, instead?



Personally, I would wait and get something of a higher quality. Better materials overall can only help achieve what you want.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 4, 2016)

I owned a Schecter 8 string with a 28 inch scale. Used it standard F# to E. So my 6 strings were normal standard tuning. I used a 9 or 10 set can't really remember but. They felt tighter than the rest of my guitars but nothing I couldn't handle. Only noticed it when bending.


----------



## P-Ride (Aug 11, 2016)

Blood Tempest said:


> Personally, I would wait and get something of a higher quality. Better materials overall can only help achieve what you want.



After weeks of chasing various deals, holding back and researching, I finally ordered a Hand Ibanez RG7420 Black Metallic with Scalloped frets for £300.

It will allow me to experience the following for the first time.

- Ibanez 
- 7 strings
- flat fretboard radius
- tremolo system 
- scalloped frets

I'll likely pickup up an RG8 too, so I can experience 27" and 8 strings.

I can then decide if I want to throw down serious cash on an Ibanez or other shred guitar and sell these on.


----------



## Alex79 (Aug 18, 2016)

A baritone is partly about proper intonation and the "punch" behind the notes, letting the low notes ring properly. Think bass guitar. 

The clarity that people so often mention is not necessarily from the longer scale. It is a lot because the spot where you pick a note is closer to the bridge (if you measured it relative to the entire scale). 
Think this way: 
Les Paul. 
Palm on bridge for palm mutes. 
Guitar pick in the perfect "sweet spot" for picking. 
Now you start "stretching" the scale, but still keep your hand on the bridge. You're no longer picking in the "sweet spot" but, relatively, closer to the bridge. Hence a brighter and more brittle sound.

If you moved your picking hand towards the neck so that you have kind of the proportion of distance you would have on a Les Paul, the sound will be "muddier" and have more mids. 
Essentially a longer scale on a guitar moves the picking "sweet spot", because players still orientate themselves on the bridge for palm muting. 

Why do I mention all this? Mostly because if you tune a baritone up to standard tuning, what you should get would be exactly the same sound as a shorter scale guitar, except that you are picking (relative to the scale) much closer to the bridge and that changes the sound. The strings still vibrate at the same pitch after all!


----------



## P-Ride (Aug 24, 2016)

Alex79 said:


> A baritone is partly about proper intonation and the "punch" behind the notes, letting the low notes ring properly. Think bass guitar.
> 
> The clarity that people so often mention is not necessarily from the longer scale. It is a lot because the spot where you pick a note is closer to the bridge (if you measured it relative to the entire scale).
> Think this way:
> ...



This is the single most useful, insightful comment I've seen anyone post on baritone guitars.

I like a really percussive pop twang to my playing, which leads me to play close to the bridge, in general. I feel I definitely need to check this out.

This could, potentially, result in sharper/easier pinch harmonics too?


----------



## Go To Bed Jessica (Aug 24, 2016)

I hope you're not seriously thinking that guitars are going to be cheaper in Australia? You're gonna be in for a rude shock. 

Regarding the scale length, I think 28" will definitely sound good but is probably overkill. Even on shorter scales, the low C isn't low enough that you're going to start having problems with strings being too thick and sounding muddy etc. You might want to buy an extra, heavier string for the low one though - in the interests of having a good amount of tension on it so it feels good to play.


----------



## Lemons (Aug 24, 2016)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I hope you're not seriously thinking that guitars are going to be cheaper in Australia? You're gonna be in for a rude shock.



He's based in the UK which I believe is actually a little more expensive than Australia for most stuff.


----------



## P-Ride (Aug 24, 2016)

Go To Bed Jessica said:


> I hope you're not seriously thinking that guitars are going to be cheaper in Australia? You're gonna be in for a rude shock.
> 
> Regarding the scale length, I think 28" will definitely sound good but is probably overkill. Even on shorter scales, the low C isn't low enough that you're going to start having problems with strings being too thick and sounding muddy etc. You might want to buy an extra, heavier string for the low one though - in the interests of having a good amount of tension on it so it feels good to play.



Oh no, I'm quite aware of the Australian costs! Hence I've been putting so much effort into ensuring I take the best all-round model with me, with all upgrades done in advance.

I just put my Telecaster HH (25.5") into Drop C and it's handling it much better than my Les Paul did. Still using Beefy Slinkies, but it just feels better.. Could be the skinnier neck, as much as anything.

I am keen to try 26.5" though..

I'll either take my Telecaster HH (CGCFAC) or the PRS SE Custom 24 I'm picking up this week (drop D) with me.. and probably have the other one of the two bought over by my first visitor.

As Ibanez are Japanese, I'm hoping they're a not-so-expensive brand in Aus.. certainly there seem to be plenty at at not eye-watering prices on Australian Gumtree, so I reckon I'll pickup, use and sell-on a few.

I enjoyed the 7-strings of the RG 7420 I've had for the last ten days, but didn't dig the Floyd Rose.. way too much hassle, so I just sent it back.

Next I'll try a 7-string hardtail.


----------



## P-Ride (Aug 24, 2016)

As of Friday this week, I'll have:

PRS SE Custom 24
DADGBD
25"

Gibson Les Paul
DADGBD
24.75"

Telecaster HH
CGCFAC
25.5"

Epiphone SG (with Bare Knuckle Warpig and Gotoh hardware)
GCFCFG
24.75"

25.5-26.5" 7-strings will be my next port of call.


----------



## op1e (Aug 29, 2016)

Never needed to change a nut, even running .074's. As for when you say "10's" these sayings always leave so much confusion. The highest string never qualifies a default diameter of the lowest string. There's 10-46, 10-52, 11-50. My friends band play drop G on LP's with Ernie Ball 8 string pack (minus the 10 and 64 I think). They use Fishman pickups. With clear pickups and good setup you can get away with the regular scale. 11-54 would get you by. I used to use 12-56 but hate the excessively large .024 G string for clean tones.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 30, 2016)

I had a 30" guitar tuned to low F. To my tastes, which are more liberal on scale length than most, I would see 28" as more than adequate for drop G and probably overkill for drop C.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Aug 30, 2016)

Its overkill, but still entirely possible. I've seen some guys that tune a PRS Mushok to drop C, and that's close to a 28'' scale.


----------



## Señor Voorhees (Aug 30, 2016)

I had a 28 5/8" scale tuned to seven string standard, which has E standard built into it and it sounded/played fine.

Not sure how true Alex79's post is about the picking "sweet spot." The biggest difference in scale lengths is that you require more tension over the longer scale to reach the same pitch as a shorter scale. ie: If a 46 is really stiff on a 25.5 inch scale, it'd be even stiffer at 28" despite being the same note and gauge.

What this allows is for you to use thinner strings while maintaining good tension in lower tunings. Thinner strings = less muffled sounding. For example, drop tune an 8 string guitar to E, which is the same note as a standard 4 string bass, and despite the drastically shorter scale length, it'll still sound much thinner and more "guitarish." Thicker strings bring on the muffled warm sound, not so much the shorter scales themselves. Right now I'm managing 7 string A standard and drop G on a 24.75" scale with pretty decent clarity. It all just depends on what feels good to you, and I'm willing to bet you can easily find string gauges that'll work in Drop C/D standard and sound good. You're just going to require much lighter strings than you might expect. The lighter gauge strings are what's going to give you better clarity.


----------



## squids (Aug 31, 2016)

okay it seems like lately ive been seeing a lot of these type of forums and luckily i can help i think!
i have an ibanez RGIB6, 28" scale. its currently set up AGCFAD, with a 52-10 light top heavy bottom set. i like my strings right in the sweet spot b/w tight and loose, and for drop C the scale length is actually amazing. i played gibson les pauls for a while in drop B and C and the 28" set up i currently have is my favorite ive ever had i think. ive also played a number of baritone guitars and honestly i have no idea why people tune below B on them. i know theyre made for that technically but my thought was id much rather play lighter strings in a tuning that im comfortable in, than play even heavier strings in a tuning id rather play on an 8 string. now dont get all upset saying im hating on the lower tunings and in no way am i doing that, im just trying to say that the baritone in my opinion is designed to make tuning low more comfortable, not weird and annoyingly difficult.

the real fact of the matter is that my baritone, the prs mushok, and a few other 28ish" scale guitars actually play really well even coming off 24.75". ive also owned an RGD 26.5" (which i absolutely loved) and id still never tune below drop F# on that. if you want to play like shred metal or something then i hope you have huge hands but otherwise, its actually more comfortable than you might expect compared to other scales.


----------



## P-Ride (Sep 2, 2016)

op1e said:


> Never needed to change a nut, even running .074's. As for when you say "10's" these sayings always leave so much confusion. The highest string never qualifies a default diameter of the lowest string. There's 10-46, 10-52, 11-50. My friends band play drop G on LP's with Ernie Ball 8 string pack (minus the 10 and 64 I think). They use Fishman pickups. With clear pickups and good setup you can get away with the regular scale. 11-54 would get you by. I used to use 12-56 but hate the excessively large .024 G string for clean tones.



True. Generally though, all manufacturers supply 10-46 as 'regular' or 'medium', 11-48 as 'heavy' and 9-42 as 'slinky' or similar.

Whereas there is more variation in hybrids.. although even then, 10-52 is a common standard, as is 9-46.

So I generally take '10s' to mean 10-46.. although it is a little lazy.


----------



## P-Ride (Sep 2, 2016)

Señor Voorhees;4638589 said:


> I had a 28 5/8" scale tuned to seven string standard, which has E standard built into it and it sounded/played fine.
> 
> Not sure how true Alex79's post is about the picking "sweet spot." The biggest difference in scale lengths is that you require more tension over the longer scale to reach the same pitch as a shorter scale. ie: If a 46 is really stiff on a 25.5 inch scale, it'd be even stiffer at 28" despite being the same note and gauge.
> 
> What this allows is for you to use thinner strings while maintaining good tension in lower tunings. Thinner strings = less muffled sounding. For example, drop tune an 8 string guitar to E, which is the same note as a standard 4 string bass, and despite the drastically shorter scale length, it'll still sound much thinner and more "guitarish." Thicker strings bring on the muffled warm sound, not so much the shorter scales themselves. Right now I'm managing 7 string A standard and drop G on a 24.75" scale with pretty decent clarity. It all just depends on what feels good to you, and I'm willing to bet you can easily find string gauges that'll work in Drop C/D standard and sound good. You're just going to require much lighter strings than you might expect. The lighter gauge strings are what's going to give you better clarity.



Yeah, this makes sense. I've actually got a 24.75 tuned GCGCFG currently and am loving it.. although for big doomy/stoner riffs, rather than tight lead work. It's got EB Baritone slinkies on (72-13), so sounds huge!

Isn't there also an argument that more mass = bigger sound?

So, if I used an ERG to allow Drop C using 9-42 strings.. would it sound heavy?

How much of the heaviness of Drop C is from the downtuning; and how much is the larger string mass associated?

Or.. would the fact the strings are longer still count as 'increased mass'? Does that mass have to be in diameter, or can it also count if in length?

So many questions!


----------



## P-Ride (Sep 2, 2016)

squids said:


> okay it seems like lately ive been seeing a lot of these type of forums and luckily i can help i think!
> i have an ibanez RGIB6, 28" scale. its currently set up AGCFAD, with a 52-10 light top heavy bottom set. i like my strings right in the sweet spot b/w tight and loose, and for drop C the scale length is actually amazing. i played gibson les pauls for a while in drop B and C and the 28" set up i currently have is my favorite ive ever had i think. ive also played a number of baritone guitars and honestly i have no idea why people tune below B on them. i know theyre made for that technically but my thought was id much rather play lighter strings in a tuning that im comfortable in, than play even heavier strings in a tuning id rather play on an 8 string. now dont get all upset saying im hating on the lower tunings and in no way am i doing that, im just trying to say that the baritone in my opinion is designed to make tuning low more comfortable, not weird and annoyingly difficult.
> 
> the real fact of the matter is that my baritone, the prs mushok, and a few other 28ish" scale guitars actually play really well even coming off 24.75". ive also owned an RGD 26.5" (which i absolutely loved) and id still never tune below drop F# on that. if you want to play like shred metal or something then i hope you have huge hands but otherwise, its actually more comfortable than you might expect compared to other scales.



Great, that's real helpful thanks!

I'm much happier now I've put my Gibson Les Paul back into drop D and my Telecaster HH into Drop C.

The Les Paul feels more comfortable in Drop D and the Telecaster's taken to Drop C much better than the Les Paul did.

I've used the same EB Beefy Slinkies (11-54) on the Telecaster for Drop C that I did on the Les Paul, which will be slightly tighter given the longer scale length.. but I think the thin neck helps with playability.

Nonetheless, I might try a set of Power Slinkies (11-48) or STHB (10-52) instead, to see if slightly lower string tension helps. I'll play around with a string tension calculator first.

My collection makes more sense now. And coupled with the PRS SE Custom 24 in drop D, I'm really squared-away and happy at the regular end of the tuning scale and can turn my attention to lower tunings.

I'm ignoring tremolo-equipped guitars (apart from my PRS) and am totally focusing on extended range in my guitar purchases going forwards.

I'm going to start buying second-hand 26.5"-28" guitars to experiment with and sell-on, to find the ideal scale-length for Drop C for me.


----------



## vilk (Sep 2, 2016)

IDK if I'm stating the obvious but, you know that Slinkies are called that because they're "slinky-er" than other strings, right? Like, if you got a pack of D'addarios and a pack of slinkies of the exact same gauges they would feel totally different. I've switched from beefy slinkies to jazz lights and the jazz lights feel way more string tension.

And slinkies are the exception, as well. Most string brands are more like daddario than EB
I think only using slinkies could sort of skew your perception of all this

edit: lol I just read through here and I already kinda wrote this


----------



## P-Ride (Sep 2, 2016)

vilk said:


> IDK if I'm stating the obvious but, you know that Slinkies are called that because they're "slinky-er" than other strings, right? Like, if you got a pack of D'addarios and a pack of slinkies of the exact same gauges they would feel totally different. I've switched from beefy slinkies to jazz lights and the jazz lights feel way more string tension.
> 
> And slinkies are the exception, as well. Most string brands are more like daddario than EB
> I think only using slinkies could sort of skew your perception of all this
> ...



I think Slinkies are the brightest EB string, without venturing towards MSteel or Cobalt?

I have some D'addarrio NYXL to try out too..


----------



## jrui (Sep 8, 2016)

I have a 30" guitar , tuned C with EB 1256


----------



## Grindspine (Sep 8, 2016)

vilk said:


> 28" is is wholly unnecessary for drop C. I had a 28er and it was set up for drop F. In fact, it sounded badass. Imho, that Gibson scale actually _is_ the best for drop C. Just get the right strings.
> 
> I'd say if that's really no good for you to try something that's 26.5 if you can find it.



A six string at drop C with a 26.5" scale is pretty comfortable. It's like adding exactly one fret length to a 25" scale.


----------

